# Grueby Green Welcome tile on eBay ... should be a good one to watch



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Grueby Green Welcome tile on eBay … should be a good one to watch

This auction is getting a whole bunch more watchers then normal.

Not sure if it is the green tile, frame design or both.

This morning there are 40 watchers with 90 page views and two bids. My bet it will get real exciting in the last minutes. Check it out. Five days to go.

Any comments are appreciated.

Regards
DAN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200531577641&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT










,

.

.

.

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw209.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fbb317%2Fdan_walters%2Fwelcome+tile%2F640bb859.pbw
​


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

Another beautiful tile and framing. I just love your arts & crafts style frames. They so much tend to look as if they are from the original period.

Best regards….
Rick


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

As always, a great looking product Dan. Good luck with it and hope all is going well


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dan,

It's because it's beautiful, but maybe because a "Welcome" sign is something that a lot of people like to use at their entryways. Your other works of art are beautiful, but don't have the common usage that this has (IMHO).


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

That's beautiful, Dan.

Good luck with the auction.

Lee


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope this goes high. The mission market has been so flooded with junk that the prices have plummeted. if this does well it may be a signal that maybe, just maybe things will get better. This is a beautiful tile!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it's been a while dan

good to see you here again

beautiful work 
as always

best in the sale


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, as usual. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks Lumber Buds! Between eBay, woodworking and lumberjocks I keep myself entertained.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Best of luck with a winning bid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bet you got a few more watchers off this post )


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one DaN, great frame and tile. I think the green tile goes well with the stain. Hope you get some good "ebay entertainment"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A green theme adds gleam. Good one Dan.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice to hear about the extra interest in this piece. I hope the last minute bids drive the price up appreciably. The article is well worth it…great job on the whole project (I really love this style) and very good luck to you.


----------



## GlenGuarino (Feb 23, 2010)

Good job, tile looks great with the wood.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very cool….let us know how much it goes for in the end…

LOL--that could be taken the wrong way…I hope you dont take it in the end or anywhere--ok…I better stop while I am behind…

How about--good luck on the auction my friend!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

update
4 hours and twenty minutes to go
6 bidders
18 bids
61 watchers
278 page views
$122.51


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

2 hrs 44 minutes
$132
20 bids
62 watchers
287 views
still only 6 bidders


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, did not pay attention, thought it was over. I'll wait.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1 hour and 46 minutes to go … still the same except 294 page views


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

bid it up boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

21 bids 
7 bidders
137.50 
310 views
24 minutes to go!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

gogogogogogogooggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

150
2 minutes to go


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*sold*

$162.50

26 bids
8 bidders
314 page views
62 watchers

...
sent out two 2nd-chance-offers to the 2 lower bidders. I made 3 just alike. Keeping my fingers crossed for the extra sales


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

cool…i hope that is a fair price…and that you are happy…they are nice pieces!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great relult. Worth every penny.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sold two of them… will list the 3rd one closer to Xmas


----------

